# Chain Pickerel



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

A friend and I caught a few chain pickerel and I thought it would just be cool to share.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fun fish to catch! But I gotta say I much prefer targeting their bigger cousin, the northern pike, when I'm home in Wisconsin.


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Thought it was like a 10 pound bass when we hooked it!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to catch a lot of them several years ago, but not so much anymore.


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm just wondering if anybody else really catches them around here.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the south, round here we call em Jack, lol. Boney like a sucker but pretty good eatin!!!


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I was so surprised, I didn't even think about keeping it!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Here: One hour of sweet sweet pike on fly. Northerns, but that's ok.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyL7bYUTpT8


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes called a jackfish...locally.

There's one in a local pond who I've caught ONCE... he's a smart SOB. I sight fish for him. He will ignore my best presentation right in front of him.

Little bastard... 

Jim


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Caught these on D.O.A Shrimp


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Used to catch them a lot in the creeks when I'd go wade fishing on and tiny yellow spinner bait. Haven't caught one in awhile though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Blackwater has a ton of Jacks. Catch them all the time while Bass fishing. They prefer Crankbaits and Spinnerbaits, but will hit any lure a Bass would hit. Up to 5 lbs is common. True fighters!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Gator Bane is right on. Sometimes I go to the back areas of Blackwater and purposely try to catch them in shallow water, over the grass. They absolutely love jerkbaits and will smoke a Zara Spook. The expensive lucky craft jerkbaits are like caviar to them. Winter time seems to be the best time for the bigger ones. My personal best is 4 lbs 1 oz. I think the state record is 8 or 9 pounds.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)

They love anything in fire tiger color. They'll tear it up...literally


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I've caught plenty on perdido back when I bass fished it years ago, some pretty decent sizes an they are good eatin if you don't mind Pickens thru the bones


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They are fun, we have caught some nice ones around here. I call them by the book name, Chain Pickerel.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Florida record 6.96 lbs.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

aggressive, I have caught a few on the lower blackwater. While in Canada fishing the larger ones would attack the smaller ones that were hooked. cool fish.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

They are great fried if you know how to clean them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

reelthrill said:


> They are great fried if you know how to clean them.


All the fish you guys catch and your eating a Jack... Lol. I can't call them by their "book" name. When I say it it sounds like some kinda pickle

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Jack fish*

Some people call the pickerals. Not sure on the spelling. If you guys knew how good they were to eat, you would never throw anyone back. They are the best tasting sweetest fish you can eat. Not that hard to clean either. All you have to do is scale them good, they have little bitty scales. Scale them good and filet them just like a bass. Cut the filet all the way off, DO NOT skin them. Leave the skin on to keep the meat together. Lay the filet down on table with the skin down. Take your knife and gash or cut down through the meat every 1/4 inch. All the way down the filet, but do not cut down through the skin. The skin holds the meat together. You will cut through little bones. Then fry the filets just like you would fry any fish and it is awesome. When you fry it, you eat bones and all. You won't even feel or taste the bones. It will be just like eating filet bass. I would love to have a mess right now. The best eating size is from say 1-1/2 to 3 lbs. You don't one that is 5 lbs, his bones are big and if you do fry him, cook him alittle longer. They truly are good. Try them and let me know:thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

When my son was very young, we had access to grouper, snapper, trigger, etc... just about anytime we wanted. He always wanted jackfish. They are delicious.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Im gonna hunt you guys down if I keep a jack - go thru the trouble to clean him, he tastes like mush and I choke on a bone! - Guess Ill be eating sail cat and alewives next!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Im gonna hunt you guys down if I keep a jack - go thru the trouble to clean him, he tastes like mush and I choke on a bone! - Guess Ill be eating sail cat and alewives next!


Should try eatin cotton fish yummy...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

GatorBane said:


> Florida record 6.96 lbs.


This is one fish where I know there have been PLENTY caught bigger than the state record. Pretty sure I've seen one or two state records tossed back in the river...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ like I said clean it like a sucker. And Tryin, sail cats are good eats too!!$


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes. I am sure we have a State Record swimming around here. Someone get out there and get it!


----------

